# 2nd quiz - Search word



## David H (Aug 10, 2015)

*Find 20 ways with potato.*
(how it's prepared, how it's served, what they do with it) There are no TYPES of potato.








*Good Luck.*

_________________________

1. Chips
2. Croquettes
3. Boiled
4. Scalloped
5. Crisps
6. Gnocchi
7. Pancakes
8. Rosti
9. Baked
10.Duchess
11. Fried
12. Mash
13. Gratin
14. Wedges
15. Waffles
16. Dauphoinis
17. Boxty
18. Lyonaise
19. Tatertots
20. Hassleback


----------



## Robin (Aug 10, 2015)

Chips
Croquettes


----------



## Robin (Aug 10, 2015)

Boiled
Scallop


----------



## Robin (Aug 10, 2015)

Crisps
Gnocchi


----------



## Robin (Aug 10, 2015)

pancakes
Rosti


----------



## David H (Aug 10, 2015)

Robin said:


> Chips
> Croquettes



Well done Robin


----------



## David H (Aug 10, 2015)

Robin said:


> Boiled
> Scallop



This was made for you LOL.

Correct and Right


----------



## David H (Aug 10, 2015)

Robin said:


> Crisps
> Gnocchi



Well spotted Robin


----------



## David H (Aug 10, 2015)

Robin said:


> pancakes
> Rosti



You're on the ball I can tell you.


----------



## Robin (Aug 10, 2015)

it's a good displacement activity, I'm meant to be painting the utility room! 
Oh, and Baked, and Duchess by the way.


----------



## David H (Aug 10, 2015)

Robin said:


> it's a good displacement activity, I'm meant to be painting the utility room!
> Oh, and Baked, and Duchess by the way.



Well done Robin on Baked and Duchess


----------



## David H (Aug 11, 2015)

*Clue Time:*

*I have put the first letter of the remaining 10 on the Solution + dots for the remaining letters*


----------



## robert@fm (Aug 11, 2015)

I think 19 is Tater Tots (an expression I have only otherwise come across on the _Despicable Me_ pages of the TV Tropes Wiki).

The grid also has "Jerk", but that's chicken, not potato.


----------



## robert@fm (Aug 11, 2015)

15 — Wedges (I knew that had to be there somewhere).


----------



## BobbieH (Aug 11, 2015)

mash
gratin
waffles
boxty
lyonnaise


----------



## David H (Aug 11, 2015)

robert@fm said:


> I think 19 is Tater Tots (an expression I have only otherwise come across on the _Despicable Me_ pages of the TV Tropes Wiki).
> 
> The grid also has "Jerk", but that's chicken, not potato.



Well done Robert it is Tater Tots


----------



## David H (Aug 11, 2015)

robert@fm said:


> 15 — Wedges (I knew that had to be there somewhere).



Wedges is correct Robert


----------



## David H (Aug 11, 2015)

BobbieH said:


> mash
> gratin
> waffles
> boxty
> lyonnaise




Well done  BobbieH


----------



## Robin (Aug 11, 2015)

Fried, Hasselback, and is there some variant to do with Dauphinois?


----------



## David H (Aug 11, 2015)

Robin said:


> Fried, Hasselback, and is there some variant to do with Dauphinois?



Well done Robin


----------

